# Rant: Fox Racing Shocks



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

*Best thread*

best thread


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

sounds like they shuffled you arround, if you are calling them try to track down one person to deal with it.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

sounds like they shuffled you arround, if you are calling them try to track down one person to deal with it.


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

sounds like they shuffled you arround, if you are calling them try to track down one person to deal with it.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

sounds like they shuffled you arround, if you are calling them try to track down one person to deal with it.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

sounds like they shuffled you arround, if you are calling them try to track down one person to deal with it.


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

shuffled like they sounds you calling, if you are them arround try to track deal one person to down with it.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

sounds like they shuffled you arround, if you are calling them try to track down one person to deal with it.


----------



## wyrm (Jan 19, 2004)

sounds like they shuffled you arround, if you are calling them try to track down one person to deal with it.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

sounds like they shuffled you arround, if you are calling them try to track down one person to deal with it.


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

sounds like they shuffled you arround, if you are calling them try to track down one person to deal with it.


----------



## mobile chernobyl (Apr 12, 2006)

snouds lkie they slfufhed you auornrd, if you are cinlalg them try to tacrk dwon one psroen to dael wtih it.


----------



## levee67 (May 13, 2004)

sounds like you are calling them arround, if they shuffled you, deal down to try to track one person with it.

damon


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Im going with this one! :thumbsup:
snouds lkie they slfufhed you auornrd, if you are cinlalg them try to tacrk dwon one psroen to dael wtih it.


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

oundssay ikelay heytay huffledsay uoyay roundaay, fiay ouyay reaay allingcay hemtay rytay otay racktay ownday neoay ersonpay otay ealday ithway tiay.


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

sounds like they shuffled you arround, if you are calling them try to track down one person to deal with it.


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

it with deal to person one down track to try them calling are you if, around you shuffled they like sounds


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

*Epic Thread...*

sounds like they shuffled you arround, if you are calling them try to track down one person to deal with it.


----------



## GetDirty (Jul 12, 2006)

sounds like they shuffled you arround, if you are calling them try to track down one person to deal with it.


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

.ti htiw laed ot nosrep eno nwod kcart ot yrt meht gnillac era uoy fi ,dnuorra uoy delffuhs yeht ekil sdnuos


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

parece que te jugaron feo, si los estas llamando trata de conseguir una sola persona para tratar el asunto


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

klingt wie sie schlurfte dich herum, wenn du sie Versuch nennst, um eine Person ausfindig zu machen, um ihn zu beschäftigen.


----------



## NortheastHucker (Jan 16, 2008)

*what they said*

Yeah


----------



## ChromedToast (Sep 19, 2006)

You got pwn3d.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

听起来象是他们大约拖曳你，如果你在打电话给他们尝试追捕到与它打交道的一个人。


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

LMFAO. Wow, that was the best thread ever. I couldnt stop laughing.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

you guys crack me up....

on a side note: l ordered some DHX bushing for a Kona frame.

$6ish on the parts, $8 for UPS shipping!??!?! 
They could have stuffed them in an envelop and mailed them Postal for less than a buck, what the _ _ _ _?


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> 听起来象是他们大约拖曳你,如果你在打电话给他们尝试追捕到与它打交道的一个人。


1人を見つけ出すようにそれを取扱うためにそれらを試みと呼べば、それらのように混ぜた鳴る。


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Jerk, I'm Chinese.


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Jerk, I'm Chinese.


thats japanese I thougth lol This is chinese isnt it?(according to the dictionary.com translator)
如果你称他们尝试搜寻一个人应付它,听起来他们拖曳了你。


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

My post is in simplified Chinese. Your translation is in the same language, just worded differently. The first post looks like Japanese...

FWIW, I suck at reading/writing.


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> My post is in simplified Chinese. Your translation is in the same language, just worded differently. The first post looks like Japanese...
> 
> FWIW, I suck at reading/writing.


lol all I can say in chinese is thank you lol but I have no idea how to write it...


----------



## rpet (Jan 27, 2004)

Qft


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

good stuff here.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Jerk, I'm Chinese.


Whaaaaa!!!


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

кажется, что они перетасовали Вас arround, если Вы называете их, пробуют разыскать одного человека, чтобы иметь дело с этим.


----------



## SeRRge (Jul 1, 2006)

neverwalk said:


> кажется, что они перетасовали Вас arround, если Вы называете их, пробуют разыскать одного человека, чтобы иметь дело с этим.


haha))) that's Russian but grammar is fvcked up here, online translating services still suck

I guess you meant this

похоже они всё перепутали, если будешь звонить, старайся всё время иметь дело с одним и тем же человеком


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

WhooooT!!!
I was counting on someone cleaning that up......:thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

albertomannil said:


> parece que te jugaron feo, si los estas llamando trata de conseguir una sola persona para tratar el asunto


Mexican style:

parece que te chingaron, trata de conseguir a un cabrón que te atienda directo


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

soonds like they shuffled you aroond, if you are calling them try to track down one person to deal with it, eh?


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

Forrest Gumpese:

Shuffled is as Shuffled does.


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

Venezuelan Style:

Maldito te estan jugando feo, llama a uno de esos hijos de putas coño de sus madres a ver que te dicen, Ofreceles real que se yo.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

souhnds like you just got shuffedled around try to get a hold one person to help ya houtssy


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

SamL3227 said:


> wow this is the most rediculous game of telephono i have seen in a while. glad i started it


that just completely ruined it...


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Rur chaH SoH chugh SoH 'oH ja'taH chaH Daq bIng wa' Daq Da tlhej 'oH.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

tacubaya said:


>


that's probably the fox's costumer service guy


----------



## Slyp Dawg (Oct 13, 2007)

Clutchman83 said:


> Rur chaH SoH chugh SoH 'oH ja'taH chaH Daq bIng wa' Daq Da tlhej 'oH.


Klingon?


----------



## bigmike00 (Sep 6, 2007)

아래로 1명의 사람을 추적하으라고 너가 그것을
다루기 위하여 그들을 시험이라고 부르면, 그들이
너를arround뒤섞었는 처럼 소리.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> Whaaaaa!!!


Jeez... I was just playin. Maybe you should take a big dose of your own advice.


----------



## Kjcorley (Jul 3, 2005)

sounds likes they shuffled ya` arround, if ya` be calling dem in da hood try to track down one homie to deal wid it.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Slyp Dawg said:


> Klingon?


 :thumbsup:


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

Kjcorley said:


> sounds likes they shuffled ya` arround, if ya` be calling dem in da hood try to track down one homie to deal wid it.


saundz likez dey shuffl'd ya' round, if ya' callin 'em in da hood try to scout er homie down, n' deal wid it.


----------



## stepanov (May 9, 2006)

Hahaha, the first page of this thread is seriously the funniest forum thread I've ever read. I just couldn't stop laughing!


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

Hahaha, die erste Seite dieses Gewindes ist ernsthaft das lustigste Forumgewinde, das ich überhaupt gelesen habe. Ich könnte nicht zu lachen gerade stoppen!

but

meine Mannliebe kennen keine Grenzen, lecken bitte meinen Affen, berühren ihn, lieben ihn!


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

> Hahaha, die erste Seite dieses Gewindes ist ernsthaft das lustigste Forumgewinde, das ich überhaupt gelesen habe. Ich könnte nicht zu lachen gerade stoppen


Que dices?


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

Djponee said:


> Que dices?


German for:
the first side of this thread is seriously the merriest forum thread, which I read at all. I could not laugh straight to stop!
Sorry for the bad translation, just used one of those online thingamajigers


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

sh........................................


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)

Shuffled you around did they it sounds, track down one person deal with you must


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

sounds like they shuffled you arround, if you are calling them try to track down one person to deal with it.


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

You should try to track down one person to deal with it.


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

You should try shuffling down to the track and find your dealer, not call around . . . .


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Oh mein Gott, das Deutsch...

das müsst Ihr noch üben, Jungs.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Sounds like you got shuffled arround and dealt with. That's what happens when you call them and try to track down one person.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

maybe it is time to start another thread about this question. Maybe put it in the Suspension forum. It sucks to ge the run around, but unfortunately it happens all to much. Just look at this thread.... lol..


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

Man...they f'in with you...find the mofo and pop a cap in his a$$


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Pooh Bear said:


> Oh mein Gott, das Deutsch...
> 
> das müsst Ihr noch üben, Jungs.


heh very true...


----------



## Heath Sherratt (Mar 4, 2006)

Lmfao!!!


----------



## sonoranbiker (Dec 31, 2006)

Straight off the ebonics translator page:

"Sounds like ya iz calling dem arround, if dey shuffled ya, deal down ta try ta track one person wiff it don't make me shank ya!"


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

shabang shiz poop kwata newilo srtamochichichichichonoto wakaupup enetro kundasaki yanaka


----------



## halo777 (Mar 22, 2006)

Sounds like the f*cked you. Track down one person and hurt them.


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

звуки как они зашаркали вы arround, если вы вызываете их попыткой для того чтобы отслеживать вниз одну персону для того чтобы общаться с ими.


----------



## psycoben (Feb 5, 2008)

sounds like they shuffled you around, if you are calling them try to track down one person to deal with it.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I usually don't speak jive, but;

Sounds likes dey gave you's de run around, if you's be callin' dem try t' track waaay down one sucka' t' deal wid it.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

*sounds like they shuffled you arround, if you are calling them try to track down one person to deal with it.*


----------



## anirban (Apr 20, 2006)

सौन्ड्स लिखे थे शुफ्फ्लेद यू अरौंद, इफ यू अरे काल्लिंग थेम, तरी तो ट्रैक दोवं एक आदमी तो डील विथ आईटी.


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

You know what the same thing happened to me,..........sounds like they shuffled you arround, if you are calling them try to track down one person to deal with it.


----------



## jolietjake (Jan 2, 2007)

50und5 l1k3 th3y shuffl3d y0u 4rr0und, 1f y0u 4r3 c4ll1ng th3m try t0 tr4ck d0wn 0n3 p3rs0n t0 d34l w1th 1t.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

01110011 01101111 01110101 01101110 01100100 01110011 00100000 01101100 01101001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01111001 00100000 01110011 01101000 01110101 01100110 01100110 01101100 01100101 01100100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100001 01110010 01110010 01101111 01110101 01101110 01100100 00101100 00100000 01101001 01100110 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100001 01110010 01100101 00100000 01100011 01100001 01101100 01101100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01101101 00100000 01110100 01110010 01111001 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110100 01110010 01100001 01100011 01101011 00100000 01100100 01101111 01110111 01101110 00100000 01101111 01101110 01100101 00100000 01110000 01100101 01110010 01110011 01101111 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01100100 01100101 01100001 01101100 00100000 01110111 01101001 01110100 01101000 00100000 01101001 01110100


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Luckta ha, bilkul hera feerie cheez opna shop keeta. Shad telefon ghal kuro moonda naal.

That was Hindi, Punjabi, and lord knows what else I mixed in there because I learned it mixed.


----------



## anirban (Apr 20, 2006)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> Luckta ha, bilkul hera feerie cheez opna shop keeta. Shad telefon ghal kuro moonda naal.
> 
> That was Hindi, Punjabi, and lord knows what else I mixed in there because I learned it mixed.


You start the sentence with Hindi, and end it with some dialect of Punjabi.... interesting.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

one of my parents spoke Hindi, another Punjabi, and another English.

It sounds like they shuffled me around, so I'm going to try calling them to track one person to deal with it.


----------



## anirban (Apr 20, 2006)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> one of my parents spoke Hindi, another Punjabi, and another English.
> 
> It sounds like they shuffled me around, so I'm going to try calling them to track one person to deal with it.


haha well played JC.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

You had three parents?

Were they:
Two women and one man?
Two men and one woman?
One shemale, one men and one woman?
Two shemales and a woman?
Two shemales and a man?
A midget, a man and a woman?
Two midgets, one man?
Two midgets and one woman?


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> You had three parents?
> 
> Were they:
> Two women and one man?
> ...


I think one of them might have shuffled some parts around. I'm going to try and call and track someone down to deal with it.


----------



## anirban (Apr 20, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> You had three parents?
> 
> Were they:
> Two women and one man?
> ...


I believe you missed out the following:

One shemale, two men
One shemale, two women
A midget, two men
A midget, two women

Dang, I don't think I've ever posted this much on DH/FR thread before.


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

i think a man and a woman shuffled a midget around. you should call the midget and track down the man and woman to deal with it


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

albertomannil said:


> i think a man and a woman shuffled a midget around. you should call the midget and track down the man and woman to deal with it


That was funny :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

thanks bro


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

On dirait que tu t'es fait avoir, si tu les rapelles, tente de trouver quelqu'un pour règler tout ça.


----------



## skate (Feb 19, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> 01110011 01101111 01110101 01101110 01100100 01110011 00100000 01101100 01101001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01111001 00100000 01110011 01101000 01110101 01100110 01100110 01101100 01100101 01100100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100001 01110010 01110010 01101111 01110101 01101110 01100100 00101100 00100000 01101001 01100110 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100001 01110010 01100101 00100000 01100011 01100001 01101100 01101100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01101101 00100000 01110100 01110010 01111001 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110100 01110010 01100001 01100011 01101011 00100000 01100100 01101111 01110111 01101110 00100000 01101111 01101110 01100101 00100000 01110000 01100101 01110010 01110011 01101111 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01100100 01100101 01100001 01101100 00100000 01110111 01101001 01110100 01101000 00100000 01101001 01110100


Ha, good one.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

A lo maracucho:

Vergacion hermanazo a ti como que te pasaron el huele huele, trata de hechale un ring a alguien porai a ver si se acaba ese peo y te mandan tu verga!


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

sñkjf lkja ytew ñjisdbddf azñ aiugvf, ie oja akl cñljajjk oirh aiy qo tpiou diyh ihy pèrtuj qo ajhv wugr ño

Freaking martian or something


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Luigiugueto said:


> A lo maracucho:
> 
> Vergacion hermanazo a ti como que te pasaron el huele huele, trata de hechale un ring a alguien porai a ver si se acaba ese peo y te mandan tu verga!


¿Les gustan mucho los penes o por qué dicen tanto verga?


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

verga es una palabra comun... porlomenos aqui
la palabra se usa para todo


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ya veo....


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)

rur chaH SoH chugh SoH 'oH ja'taH chaH Daq bIng wa' Daq


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

verga para el maracucho significa "F*CK"

it;s just like saying "F*ck that F*nn F*ck!"


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Also for the mexican.. but I never heard of "vergacion" or referring to an object as verga, unless it is actually a penis....


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

yeahhhhh i got the 100th post!!!!!!!!!!

SUCKERSSSSSSS!


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

tacubaya said:


> 01110011 01101111 01110101 01101110 01100100 01110011 00100000 01101100 01101001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01111001 00100000 01110011 01101000 01110101 01100110 01100110 01101100 01100101 01100100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100001 01110010 01110010 01101111 01110101 01101110 01100100 00101100 00100000 01101001 01100110 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100001 01110010 01100101 00100000 01100011 01100001 01101100 01101100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01101101 00100000 01110100 01110010 01111001 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110100 01110010 01100001 01100011 01101011 00100000 01100100 01101111 01110111 01101110 00100000 01101111 01101110 01100101 00100000 01110000 01100101 01110010 01110011 01101111 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01100100 01100101 01100001 01101100 00100000 01110111 01101001 01110100 01101000 00100000 01101001 01110100


Now that is 011001100111010101101110011011100111100100100001


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

albertomannil said:


> yeahhhhh i got the 100th post!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> SUCKERSSSSSSS!


Actually, you are one late. SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO sorry!


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

DAAAAAMNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

it said 99 posts! 

but hey, isnt the 101st better than the 100th? 


SUCKERSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

albertomannil said:


> DAAAAAMNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> it said 99 posts!
> 
> ...


sorry, but it

sounds like tacubaya shuffled you around, if you are calling them try to track down one person to deal with it.


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

We should all try calling fox to see if they are going to try and shuffle us around, from there we should try and track down one person to deal with it.


----------



## bpatterson6 (Feb 6, 2004)

Have Chuck Norris track them down and deal with it :thumbsup:


----------



## RXL (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

Eureka! I finally got a hold of one person to deal with me, it was only after I had been shuffled around a few times though. They told me they didn't know what happened to your order there bud.


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)

Sounds like now that you called them and tracked down one person to deal with, you shouldn't be shuffled around anymore


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yeah, but all that tracking and shuffling wore me out, so I think I'm gonna call it a day..


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

yeah i think the guy from Fox hit you up with a Kansas City Shuffle.

Bruce Willis? Lucky Number Slevin? Anyone?

Kansas City Shuffle


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> ... or referring to an object as verga, unless it is actually a penis....


You haven't been at Veracruz, then...

Vergacion is fed up at any rate, WTF is that?...

But it looks like they shuffled the OP around, if he's calling them he may try to track down one person to deal with it.


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

wahh wahh


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

wow sounds like lost in the shuffle around...calling them and tracking down 1 person to deal with it


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

page 4


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

Page 4


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

Page 4!!!!!


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

yup, page 4


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

page 4 commencing...


----------



## skate (Feb 19, 2004)

It's only page two here. Long ways to go for page 4.:skep:


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)




----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

skate said:


> It's only page two here. Long ways to go for page 4.:skep:


Page 2 here... I mean, 4...


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

so when threads go to the recycle bin do they get deleted after a period of time? If they get deleted I assume that deducts from our total post count?


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

... 3593 ...


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

... 3594 ...


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

sixsixtysix said:


>


We need to sticky this.


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

Whoooo Whooooooooooooo! Them Whistles Go Whoooooo Whoooooooo! Page 4 Baby!


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

Alright everyone listen up, I went into the DH/FR forums page and clicked on the "replies" tab at the top of the page to see if there was any other thread that was currently beating us... sadly we are being trounced by 4 or 5 other threads, in order for this thread to be truly epic we MUST POST MORE, even if we are even counting what number post we are currently writing (see above) SO Camown les gow!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Most epic thread I've seen in my MTBR life is definately Vsuro's Ultimate Downhill bike :thumbsup:


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)

sickspeed16 said:


> Alright everyone listen up, I went into the DH/FR forums page and clicked on the "replies" tab at the top of the page to see if there was any other thread that was currently beating us... sadly we are being trounced by 4 or 5 other threads, in order for this thread to be truly epic we MUST POST MORE, even if we are even counting what number post we are currently writing (see above) SO Camown les gow!


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

cracks open a beer and fires up the bbq


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

tacubaya said:


> Most epic thread I've seen in my MTBR life is definately Vsuro's Ultimate Downhill bike :thumbsup:


How Epic? This Epic...


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

albertomannil said:


> How Epic? This Epic...


Im thinkin more of this kind of epic








or maybe this kind


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Pretty epic I must say.


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

Cabdoctor said:


>


OK, OK, OK, I don't know where the fvck you found that picture but I have been laughing for the past 15 minutes just staring at it... thank you, thank you so much.


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

ouch


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

I do cocaine!!!


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)




----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)




----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

wow


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

To the OP: 

I think you should turn your iPod Shuffle on and track down some singletrack to deal with. :thumbsup:


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

bumpity bump


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)




----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

Ohhh... it came out so tiny


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Yes indeed


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

alright can someone tell my why my sh*t's comin' out so small.


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

[/URL]

 Quickpost this image to Myspace, Digg, Facebook, and others![/IMG]Maybe this one..


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

sickspeed16 said:


> alright can someone tell my why my sh*t's comin' out so small.












Sorry, I couldn't resist....

You're picking up the thumbnail code from the options offered by Imageshack....


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

How Do I Make It Stop!


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh hey two more posts..


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

One More....


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

PAGE FIVE BABY, *WHOOOOOOOOOOOOYEAH*


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

I think were all getting a little shuffled around here in this thread, we should try and track down the one culpret that started all this mockery.


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

WTF!!!? where do you come up with this incredible, incredible sh*t.https://img159.imageshack.us/img159/3128/funnykittyit9.jpg


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

GOD DAMMIT!!! it wont work for me.... I feel so, pathetic.


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

The last about, 15 posts give or take are almost all mine... if anyone was wondering who has no life.


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

LMFAO! 
I totaly got shuffled around and forgot about this thread!
Freaking teary eyed laughing!


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)




----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)




----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

I know you may be frustrated since you were shuffled around but...


----------



## twouareks (May 13, 2004)

.ti htiw laed ot nosrep eno nwod kcart ot yrt meht gnillac era uoy fi ,dnuora ouy delffuhs yeht ekil sdnuos

skerauowt


!810,1


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

son of A B!TCH!


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

More Funny Pictures and Myspace Layouts atpYzam.com


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

Funny Pics and Myspace Layouts at pYzam.com


More Funny Pictures and Myspace Layouts atpYzam.com


Funny Pictures and Myspace Layouts at pYzam.com


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)

AND I THINK THIS SUMS IT ALL UP!


----------



## rmbnick (Jun 10, 2007)

asianasnnssnalfjad


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

albertomannil said:


> Funny Pictures and Myspace Layouts at pYzam.com


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! That one always cracks me up and makes me sick at the same time!


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

Must..... bring... thread... back.


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

Your.... bike.... sucks.... @ss....


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

Umm... Ok I already knew that, thanks?


----------



## LonesomeCowboyBert (Apr 11, 2008)

albertomannil said:


> Your.... bike.... sucks.... @ss....


I wouldny say it sucks, sounds like they shuffled it arround, if you are calling them try to track down one person to deal @ss with it


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

no need for the thanks, your bike is probably better than mine tho...


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

more..


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

LonesomeCowboyBert said:


> I wouldny say it sucks, sounds like they shuffled it arround, if you are calling them try to track down one person to deal @ss with it


That's sooooooo 3 weeks ago....


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

Dunno man, mine's well.. unique.


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

Cabdoctor said:


>


My #1 Favorite.:thumbsup:


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

My # 2 Favorite.


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

njhcx4xlife said:


>


My #3 Favorite.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

Cabdoctor said:


>


Holy F#cking Sh!t that's scary.:yikes:


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

Still over six months later, it still sounds like they shuffled you around, you should still try and call them back and track down one person to deal with it..


----------

